# PE vs. P.E.



## kutrybm (Dec 19, 2011)

Which designation is correct for an e-mail signature?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 19, 2011)

P.E.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 19, 2011)

Either one. It's your preference.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2011)

Perfessnul Enganeer


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought it stood for Penile Enlargement :huh:


----------



## pbrme (Dec 19, 2011)

P.E. here


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 20, 2011)

I like how P.E. looks better. I went through my collection of business cards and it seems most people use that. My mentor has had PE on his business card for many years.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 20, 2011)

My email signature has P.E. but my business cards just have PE

My employer purchases them for all employees and keeps them all in the same format.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Dec 20, 2011)

I prefer P.E. as well.


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 20, 2011)

Most people I know use PE. I have it as PE on my signature, and I'm sure it'll be that way on my business cards when the new ones come in, as all of ours have it listed without the periods. Going through the business cards I have on my desk at the moment, 6 of them have it listed "PE" (two were from the same company), while 4 have it listed as "P.E.", though three of the four are from the same company. Looking at companies in that stack of 10, there were, of course, 5 companies using PE and 2 companies using P.E. Obviously, a statistically insignificant sample size, but enough to realize that either way is pretty much fine I'd imagine. One thing to note is that among the companies represented, two of them, one from each method of writing PE, are huge engineering firms (HNTB, which uses P.E. and URS, which uses PE, at least in their Ohio offices).


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 21, 2011)

NCEES uses P.E. in their newsletter, while the newsletter from my state board uses PE.

My employer uses P.E. on their business cards.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 21, 2011)

I have used both, but have settled on PE, it's a personal preference...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2011)

If the Gods at the Olympus, NCEES, use P.E. I wonder why the mere mortals should use something different.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 21, 2011)

PE or P.E.? Yes.


----------



## fba0861 (Dec 21, 2011)

P.E.

I actually had a colleague with the surname Pe.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 21, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> If the Gods at the Olympus, NCEES, use P.E. I wonder why the mere mortals should use something different.


Not sure if they are actually gods. They just write/administer an exam that no state is required to use.

The folks at the state boards have the actual power to issue/revoke licenses. I'd say they are closer to god status than the folks at NCEES.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 21, 2011)

Justin Dickmeyer said:


> I have used both, but have settled on PE, it's a personal preference...


Justin, that's cool. I'm totally good with PE. But what kills me is the missing comma in between your last name and "PE"! 

If/when I get my CA Seismic results and they are positive, I'll go with PE (I hope I am not jinxing myself).

I say "No periods, period". For instance, on the plans I am preparing right now, I am using BCR, EC, TC, FL, FS, CL, IE, etc.,etc. instead of B.C.R., E.C., etc., etc....


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > If the Gods at the Olympus, NCEES, use P.E. I wonder why the mere mortals should use something different.
> ...


Good point. My line of thought was about all the rules they create and change at will. (calculators, content of the test, etc.) They can change whatever they want whenever they want and no one can do a thing about it.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 21, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> Justin, that's cool. I'm totally good with PE. But what kills me is the missing comma in between your last name and "PE"!
> 
> If/when I get my CA Seismic results and they are positive, I'll go with PE (I hope I am not jinxing myself).
> 
> I say "No periods, period". For instance, on the plans I am preparing right now, I am using BCR, EC, TC, FL, FS, CL, IE, etc.,etc. instead of B.C.R., E.C., etc., etc....



Haha, nice, ya, little sketchy, it's like a run on sentence or something...

I tried to give you a "Like this", but they say that I'm past my quota for the day

And regarding your seismic results, I hope to hear some good news soon! Take care...


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Dec 21, 2011)

I like "Name, P.E." but guess it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## HeaLI (Dec 22, 2011)

With the NCEES letter, but no license number yet, is there an issue with immediately throwing it on your email signature?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 22, 2011)

You're not a PE until you receive your license number from the state. Until the state says you're a PE, all you've done is pass a test...


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is a gray area that I've wondered about. When I submitted my application to Missouri last May, they responded with "Your application for licensure as a Professional Engineer has been approved by the Professional Engineering Division of the Missouri Board, subject to your passing the written examination required by law." The Missouri board must certify the NCEES test results prior to my NCEES notification, so my interpretation is that yes, I am a PE, I just haven't received my official license in the mail yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 22, 2011)

It's subject to them certifying your results. Just because NCEES says you passed, MO still needs to enter it into their system. I would wait until you get the go-ahead from them.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 22, 2011)

HeaLI said:


> With the NCEES letter, but no license number yet, is there an issue with immediately throwing it on your email signature?


Yes, and it's definitely something your state board might nail you for if they are so inclined. A good number of the disciplinary cases I've read were of the "Oops -- forgot to renew my license" variety. In some cases, people were nailed for not immediately removing "P.E" from their name after the license expired. Holding yourself out as licensed at any time when you don't have a valid license is something they take very seriously in my state.

No sense getting a disciplinary action on your permanent record just for being impatient. You'd most likely have to declare (and explain) such disciplinary action every time you apply for or renew a license.

Not worth the hassle. You'll be an official P.E. soon enough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 22, 2011)

We're only talking about a couple weeks, and when compared to the 2 months you've already been waiting for results, plus the previous 4 years (minimum) you've been waiting to apply to take the exam, it's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Dec 22, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> HeaLI said:
> 
> 
> > With the NCEES letter, but no license number yet, is there an issue with immediately throwing it on your email signature?
> ...


Good Point.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2011)

I think this would be different from State to State.

If you are in a state that has NCEES directly email you results, than I would suggest waiting until you have notification from your state board.

In my state, the State Board sends the pass letter. However, they give you a number, require you to order your stamp, and send a stamped document back to the board for them to put into your official file.

I see it as once you've recieved the # from the state, you are good to go, but technically, if the state mandates you have a signed stamped paper on file before practicing, then you need to wait until that is complete.

Again, I'm sure its different from state to state.

BTW, It's John F. Doe, P.E. Period.

no PE stuff. When properly flaunting your P.E.-ness, you need to show it right.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Dec 22, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> BTW, It's John F. Doe, P.E.	Period.
> 
> no PE stuff. When properly flaunting your P.E.-ness, you need to show it right.


Personally, I'm not into having periods around my PE-ness, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 22, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I think this would be different from State to State. If you are in a state that has NCEES directly email you results, than I would suggest waiting until you have notification from your state board. In my state, the State Board sends the pass letter. However, they give you a number, require you to order your stamp, and send a stamped document back to the board for them to put into your official file. I see it as once you've recieved the # from the state, you are good to go, but technically, if the state mandates you have a signed stamped paper on file before practicing, then you need to wait until that is complete. Again, I'm sure its different from state to state.


I'm waiting until I either see my name, license number and issue date included in the official online database that the state board maintains or I receive my license card in the mail. Besides, there's no real rush. My company won't be letting me sign anything in the foreseeable future, as they prefer to have senior managers do all the signing.



DVINNY said:


> BTW, It's John F. Doe, P.E. Period. no PE stuff. When properly flaunting your P.E.-ness, you need to show it right.


I tend to agree with you just by personal preference, but when I see my state board using PE rather than P.E. in their official publications, it makes me wonder how to determine what is actually right. Being an engineer, I prefer the right (or best) way to do things, but I think this is one of those gray areas where there really is no definitive correct style. I suspect that P.E. was probably the original style, but like other things, there are now more "modern" or creative ways to do things. Remember when phone numbers were all listed like this: (123) 456-7890? Now you see 123.456.7890 and other variations.

FWIW, I plan on using P.E. rather than PE. But not until the state issues the license. Should be any day now...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 22, 2011)

It is not personal preference. There is a right way and then, other ways.

After passing the test you have the right whatever fits your need. That does not make it right or wrong. Makes it your personal preference. Nothing else.

Someone decided already what is the correct PE-ness etiquette. If you follow it or not, that does not matter.


----------



## Chris Cat (Dec 22, 2011)

How about P.e or p.E? May be upside down, just to let people know you are innovative?


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 24, 2011)

My girlfriend just came up with the ideal solution:

John Doe, PE (P.E.)


----------



## SAEngineer (Jan 1, 2012)

I went with P.E.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 2, 2012)

What do you guys think of 'RCE' (Registered Civil Engineer) instead of 'PE' (Professional Engineer)? I've worked with a few guys who used RCE instead of PE.

Bob B. Jones, RCE

??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^ except in CO, the state doesnt differentiate which PE discipline you are. So despite the fact that my degree and exan was for civil, if i gained experience as an EE, I could stamp those too without having to get relicensed...


----------



## zpf100 (Mar 15, 2013)

If I include PE in my email signature, do I need to include my full name (i.e., not use my nickname)? For example, are both of the following acceptable?

Joe Smith, PE

Joseph A. Smith, PE


----------



## MWC PE (Mar 15, 2013)

There are typlically not periods in post nominal titles.

John Smith, CPA (accounting)

John Smith, MD (medical doctor)

John Smith, PharmD (pharmacist)

John Smith, DDS (dentist)

John Smith, CBM (meterologist)

John Smith, RLS (surveyor)

etc

...

John Smith, PE


----------



## ikesdsu (Mar 15, 2013)

MWC PE said:


> There are typlically not periods in post nominal titles.
> 
> John Smith, CPA (accounting)
> 
> ...


Wow John Smith has been busy :laugh:


----------

